# Klipsch ProMedia Ultra 5.1 without the AMP... ?



## GTOOOOOH (Aug 17, 2010)

So, I have these speakers on my pc, bought a new plasma and want to set them up as the speakers for it, however, they have no digital inputs. I was thinking, if I just take out the 500W BASH amp, close up the back of the sub enclosure, can't I just wire the 2 subs together, then out to a receiver along with all the other speakers? Obviously a receiver that is 5/7.1 that is? I figure this is a of a lot cheaper then getting new speakers and a new receiver (which I would do, but am married).


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Your plasma should have Analog audio outs. Use those.

Other than that, look for an AVR that has pre-amp outs, and use those.


----------



## GTOOOOOH (Aug 17, 2010)

Why wouldn't I take advantage of the digital audio from the plasma, get a regular AVR w/o pre-amp (cheaper) and bypass the BASH amp built into the enclosure?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Digital audio from the plasma is going to be stereo only unless using the built in tuner...it's a limitation placed on the technology by the content owners. You need the bash amp to power the sub, no AVR on the market has a powered sub output (that I know of).


----------

